# Football stadium of Atletico Baleares Estadio Balear - Palma Mallorca - February 2015



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 17, 2015)

This stadium was opened in May 1960 with a 2–0 friendly win against Birmingham City and looked like this




Birds eye view from 2007




Couple more old pics from the internet from when it was in use:





At the start of the 2011-12 season, there was a safety concern over the stability of the south terrace, which led to its closure for part of the season. Safety concerns over the stadium came to a head in June 2013, when the local council closed it to all spectators.

More info here: http://www.estadiosdeespana.com/posts/palma-estadio-balear/

My pics:










If you're wondering why the grass is so well kept, it's not real grass



















Fire in an office




Living area




Table football has seen better days










Looking up the floodlight tower













Where the players go down to enter the pitch




As players come in from the pitch 




Shower area 




Tactics board in the team changing room




Medical room sign ins



















Thanks for looking, hope you enjoyed


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 17, 2015)

Really like that..love the table football game


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 18, 2015)

That's a great set of pic's!
I especially like the tower one, thanks for sharing!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 18, 2015)

This is awesome. Nice. And thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 18, 2015)

Brilliant! It's so odd with the false pitch surface looking immaculate with weeds growing through the concrete! 
Great write up and report, thanks for sharing!


----------



## chazman (Mar 18, 2015)

great stuff. reminds me of my old subbuteo stadium


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 18, 2015)

Can't beat a holiday splore
comprehensive report, Top work there


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you for the beautiful comments guys


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't know the first thing about football, but I really enjoyed your report. Great pictuees.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeah me too, this is the only time you'll see me in a football stadium haha! Thank you


----------



## Greenbear (Mar 20, 2015)

I really these pics - especially the mountain backdrop...


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank you  Yeah the location is beautiful!


----------

